# Surf Fishing Trip to Jekyll Island.  Helpful info.



## gafshr (Jul 1, 2014)

Me and the family had been about 6 times since it has warmed up and havn't had much luck on anything big just some whiting and rays.  This past weekend fished around low tide with big mullet and ray chunks.  I managed 1 nice black tip and 2 lemons.  I used heavy casted conventional setups.  Incoming tide was so swift that we had to pack up early.  Weeds were really bad and kept washing our baits back to the surf.  Here are a few pics.






















So here is the rig that I use for sharks and big reds.  135lb cable and 15/0 mustad circle hook.  The sinker is a gemini sinker.  If you have not used these before and you fish off the beach or pier you need to invest in some.  Ive used them for a while they work period.  The reason the rig is setup the way it is so the sinker and the bait are close together when you cast so it dosn't helicopter when you cast you can get maximum distance.






This guy makes them locally if you need help finding them.
http://www.petessinkhers.com/
He supplies tybee bait and tackle and sometimes you can catch him on tybee.


----------



## gafshr (Jul 1, 2014)

Also if anybody wants to meet up i am probably gonna fish the beach saturday night shoot me a pm.


----------



## Cpulley1 (Jul 1, 2014)

Which beach? South side of Jekyll?


----------



## gafshr (Jul 1, 2014)

North or south of the soccer complex which ever is less crowded.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 1, 2014)

Those geminis are very nice and Mr.pete is a nice guy as well.

Where there any mullet to be netted? And congrats on the nice sharks!


----------



## BigRedObsession (Jul 2, 2014)

Nice shark Jamie.


----------

